# General > Upcoming Events >  August Auckland Gong shoot

## el borracho

After the success last month of the Auckland NZhunting and shooting competiton gong shoot we have decided to run another -now when I say success I mean all that were there had a great time -learnt something and wanted to come back-only 2 members were there out of 7 shooters Me and Lurcher .

 I hope we can attract a few more participants from further away this time as it was a really good day and those that want to stay the weekend will get first dibs on a place for this shoot  .

My mate Matt will again supply all Targets and is available for the 25th of August .Because these shoots are from multiple stations that are manouvere  to on foot and it does take most of the day with a troop .
 Due to daylight hours or the lack there of  we have limited availability as far as numbers go so make yourselves known asap .
Remember the comp costs nothing but we have to pay the farmer to ustilize his property -firstly and as always gun saftey must be observed and the range officer of the day word is final concerning gun safety .

We are able to camp and are right next to the coast so one can fish a night if your that keen .
Bomb fire and booze and bullshit storys of shots that shoulda hit but didnt for 250 different reasons other than yourself ! lol
Prize is a cap from Sportsway gun shed

----------


## Barefoot

I get my rifle back this week so I'm in, gutted I couldn't get to the last one.

----------


## mucko

i would be keen if it was mid oct on wards. so if august goes well and you want to run another shoot i will be keen,

----------


## el borracho

I hope to run them often as long as I and others are having fun.They are a fun comp which grow to utilize different skills

----------


## el borracho

Anyone one from down the line interested in coming to the shoot up in Auckland

----------


## Speill

El Borracho, I am local, but have never shot steel, if there is still room, would be keen to come and have a crack.   what do I need to know..?  What distances..?

----------


## el borracho

Speill  the distances range from 340-860y . All that we ask is you come prepared -ie have your rifle sorted out with your dope so we not screwing around holding up the event helping someone with stuff that should be sorted before the shoot -other than that not much .Kit to have is a range finder although not ranges can be given on the day / shoot with a friend if possible that can spot your shots with his scope or spotting scope /note book and pen /a scope that has at least 30 moa of elevationor what ever it takes to get to 860 yards / not be asking people for stuff you dont have /
 shoot the whole comp and not piss off 2 hours into it because your wife wants you to come home and do the dishes --
other than that there stuff all else one needs than be ready to have a really good day with other shooters

----------


## Dangerous Dan

Yay! Looking forward to the next one of these! I'm keen.

----------


## el borracho

Thats the spirit Dan, we need a few more like you that are as keen as mustard

----------


## longrange308

how close to auckland are they?? have a sister i should visit soon when my new scope turns up :Thumbsup:

----------


## NZHTR

Count me in   :Thumbsup:

----------


## el borracho

We shoot in Northern Muriwai 20 minutes from Parakai pools

----------


## NZHTR

Any reticle ranged targets planned ,and how many round shoot for the day .

----------


## el borracho

this time yes for a reticle range and shoot-any other stuff people would like to give a go -loop hole shooting maybe- id like to do that myself

----------


## Savage1

I am keen, just need to check my roster.

----------


## el borracho

Hows your roster Savage1 ?

----------


## el borracho

so far were upto about 3 shooters --arent there any other keen shooters in Auckland ??

----------


## NZHTR

> so far were upto about 3 shooters --arent there any other keen shooters in Auckland ??


Not gonna be a good look if one of us three end's up in 4th then  :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## el borracho

nah there will be others

----------


## Gutshot

Keen, but haven't shot anything over 200 yards. Have 308 set up for long-range, drop chart, hand loads ect. Room for someone relatively new to distance shooting?

----------


## Barefoot

I'm going along to try my hand at the dark art, so you won't be the only greenhorn at this long distance stuff.

----------


## Scribe

> I'm going along to try my hand at the dark art, so you won't be the only greenhorn at this long distance stuff.


Will they let me in with the 223 do you think.

----------


## Barefoot

el borracho would be the one to ask if it is up to the task

----------


## el borracho

yeah 223 is absolutely fine .The day or two depending what people want to stay over or not is a place to stretch your legs and try different stuff -its a learning day but under a little pressure .We will help anyone one there and show you how to help each other .Little things like spotting that you may take for granted -learn to call the shot properly so you can direct a shooter onto the target .
Come and have a great day !

----------


## Scribe

> yeah 223 is absolutely fine .The day or two depending what people want to stay over or not is a place to stretch your legs and try different stuff -its a learning day but under a little pressure .We will help anyone one there and show you how to help each other .Little things like spotting that you may take for granted -learn to call the shot properly so you can direct a shooter onto the target .
> Come and have a great day !


Thanks I will.

----------


## el borracho

Anyone south of Auckland interested in coming up to  join us next month?

----------


## bigreddog

I'm in, just need to get work off as that proved to be the problem last time

----------


## Savage1

Haven't looked at the roster yet but I'll just take the day off anyway. So yeah myself plus one other will be there. Fairly new to any long range stuff and both only have .308s

----------


## el borracho

308 is more than enough.Have you made a dope chart?

----------


## Feather or Shoot

How many rounds needed? what percentage of targets less than 500yards?

----------


## Lurcher

I'm in.
Hopefully I can hit a few more targets this time around....

----------


## el borracho

you and me both Lurcher LOL

----------


## el borracho

Auckland Shoot 25th and 26th August $20 per day-for the farmer

----------


## NZHTR

I can only do the 25th - i may stay sat night , ive got to head down to Wellington sunday evening work commitments on monday . I read 340 out to 860 yards ,how many targets up have you got planed .

----------


## el borracho

8 targets 40 rounds.We have wanted a camp over but not much enthusiasm shown-well see closer to the date

----------


## bigreddog

Off work that weekend so keen as. Will probably camp overnight if thats happening.

----------


## dogmatix

Put me down as a possible. 
Not into a competition though.

----------


## el borracho

> Put me down as a possible. 
> Not into a competition though.


The gong shoot is a comp with rules but a fun one

----------


## el borracho

> Off work that weekend so keen as. Will probably camp overnight if thats happening.


if the weathers good ye we will camp

----------


## Speill

el borracho, I think that I am unprepared for this, I think I need to practise a bit at long range before I come to something like this.

----------


## el borracho

> el borracho, I think that I am unprepared for this, I think I need to practise a bit at long range before I come to something like this.


all you need is a dope chart and a scope you can wind up 30 moa ,well help with everything else

----------


## bigreddog

Thanks. This will be my first crack at this carry on so looking forward to a steep learning curve.

----------


## el borracho

youll love it

----------


## NZHTR

How many shooters on the list so far el-b , assuming they all come that its .

----------


## el borracho

no idea , its a bit hit ans miss because as usual some who say theyll come wont -there is space for you if your keen!

----------


## NZHTR

Yip ill be there ,and i think one other member will be with me ,he wont no till closer to the time .

----------


## Scribe

I will come and camp...I can help out ..but I wont be competing.

----------


## el borracho

that's great guys  and Scribe you can help out on the scoring .cheers

----------


## el borracho

Guys this is important as I am sure you appreciate for all shooters so please read or print out to read as we run a tight ship regarding saftey of shooters at all times !

Note Fee,s –the shoot is free from our perspective but the Farm charges $20 per person per day for Shooters !!! non shooters wont pay I am sure 




Safety
1.	Violation of any safety rules will result in banishment 
2.	Firearm  safety rules are the baseline for safety at this match. 
3.	Competitors shall practice good muzzle control and firearm safety at all times. Competitors that do not handle their weapons safely will be disqualified from competing. 
1.	Do not ever allow the muzzle of your weapons to point at anyone. 
2.	Do not load your weapons until directed to do so by a range officer. 
3.	Do not put your finger on the trigger until your sights are aligned with your target. 
4.	Obey all Range Officer commands immediately. 
4.	In addition an Accidental Discharge, the stage RO may call an A.D. using his own judgement. Example: if the competitor was clearly not engaging a target. Any round that does not impact within 10 yards of the target the competitor is engaging is declared to be an AD. 
5.	The entire competition area is a "cold range." 
1.	No firearms may be loaded at the match site except under the direct command of a RO. 
2.	Long-guns shall be kept unloaded, and carried muzzle up or muzzle down and the action open. 
3.	"Sweeping" any person with a weapon's muzzle will result in immediate D.Q. 
6.	All firearms must have a functioning safety, subject to verification by an RO at any time. 
7.	Any firearm or ammunition deemed by any RO or match staff to be "unsafe" for any reason may not be used in the match until a determination is made by the match director that it may continue 
8.	Any firearm that can be demonstrated by any RO or match staff to have a hammer/striker that will fall without the trigger being pressed shall be deemed unsafe and may not be used in the match until repaired. 
9.	Any rifle slung must have an empty chamber, unless directed by the stage RO. 
10.	No person shall consume or be under the influence of alcohol or non-prescription drugs at the match site. Any person found to be impaired and unsafe as a result of legitimate prescription drugs may be directed to stop shooting and requested to leave the range. 
11.	Eye and ear protection is mandatory. 
12.	This match includes dynamic shooting in natural terrain. Match staff will communicate what are safe directions to point firearms while shooting, or while waiting. This will typically be presented during a stage or match briefing. The competitor shall note and obey the safe muzzle direction guidelines. 
Equipment
1.	Rifle 
1.	Minimum caliber: .223 
2.	Maximum caliber: .338 Lapua Magnum 
2.	Any shooting accessories may be used provided they are carried by the competitor during every stage. Accessories include but are not limited to: 
1.	bipods, bags, shooting sticks, slings, jackets, gloves, or other shooting support devices 
2.	optics such as spotting scopes, binoculars, and range-finders 
3.	The competitor may use only one rifle during the course of the entire match. A rifle is defined to consist of a specific combination of receiver/action, stock, barrel, muzzle devices, sighting systems. 
4.	Ammunition and magazines may be replenished at any time. 
5.	Ammunition that must be "fired" to be unloaded once chambered is declared to be unsafe and may not be used in this match. All firearms must be able to be completely unloaded without firing a round. 
6.	No steel core, steel jacketed, armor piercing, incendiary or tracer bullets are permitted. 
7.	In the event a weapon breaks or becomes inoperable during the match, the shooter may substitute a weapon of substantially similar configuration for subsequent stages, but only after approval by the Match Director. 

SCORING
Each stage will be scored in a manner to reward accuracy,  other factors, or some combination thereof. Accuracy will be emphasized, and first-round rifle hits will be worth more than second round hits (if permitted by the stage brief). Stage scores will be normalized into match points to comprise the overall match scores. Full scoring details to follow. 
PENALTIES
1.	The Match Director has the right to disqualify any competitor for Unsportsmanlike Conduct based on his judgment. 
Note: rules are subject to change up until the match date. Final match and stage briefings supersede all prior information.

----------


## el borracho

guys also this is a working farm with Bulls, steers, goats , deer, donkeys and horses on it so some times we need to work around the animals

----------


## NZHTR

LOL m8 what up with the line at the bottom of your post ,??? its got me thinking bad shit here bout your sexual preferences el -b lmfao    :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## el borracho

youll have to ask the Mods about that as they have been touching my profile up while I was sleeping

----------


## NZHTR

Haaaahahaha thats funny shit rite there el - b

----------


## NZHTR

Just looked at ya profile lol the bugga's bin up ta mischief alrite ,your gonna have to sleep with one eye open from now on ...

----------


## el borracho

only a few weeks away guys -remember come prepared and those who need a hand with anything send a message so we can help have you on target

----------


## Dangerous Dan

What's a target?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Any deer standing side on

----------


## el borracho

all squares and rounds --- moa to 3 moa sizes --closest 340y  furthest 860y   -- if you want to come and not understand this pm me

----------


## el borracho

OK next weekend were shooting. I will be setting the course Friday and towing a trailer with a gas barbeque.Please bring a tent or you can sleep on the barns hay ,something for the barbeque, booooozzzee and whatever else you need.Remember $20 per person per day ,ammo for shoot 40 rounds plus more if you need to zero and plink the following day.
Sadly one friend won be coming as h had all his uninsured guns stolen yesterday b gangsta's  for the black market--remember insure your stuff
Any questions PM me---.we'll have a great time with a very good venue

----------


## NZHTR

Thats sucks i no how he'll be feeling ,i had my place knocked off a few years back crobared the Gun cabinet while i was away hunting ,police found one of my Finnlights in a gang house way the fuck up in whangarei .. all the best to your mate he mite get lucky ,they could be found ...

----------


## Barefoot

Have aggrievated my shoulder/arm again so will have to wait and see how its feeling at the end of the week for me to make a call on if i'm there or not. This weekend I can't even hold a rifle up to my shoulder  :Oh Noes:

----------


## el borracho

lets hope your well enough to attend--we can organize a gun carrier for you!

----------


## el borracho

posting this again-----

OK next weekend were shooting. I will be setting the course Friday and towing a trailer with a gas barbeque.Please bring a tent or you can sleep on the barns hay ,something for the barbeque, booooozzzee and whatever else you need.Remember $20 per person per day ,ammo for shoot 40 rounds plus more if you need to zero and plink the following day.

Any questions PM me---.we'll have a great time with a very good venue

----------


## el borracho

Meeting Parakai shops just out of Helensville  "4 Square" next to hot pools between 8.30 and 9am Saturday morning.Remember if you havent shot mid-range distances you soon will be

----------


## Rushy

> Meeting Parakai shops just out of Helensville  "4 Square" next to hot pools between 8.30 and 9am Saturday morning.Remember if you havent shot mid-range distances you soon will be


El borracho you are going to be in my neck of the woods, have you told everyone about the visa requirement?  If he hasn't guys what that means is you have to bring a Visa (card) and shout Rushy a beer if you see him.

----------


## el borracho

Are you attending  the shoot Rushy,if so ill shout you a glass of French ros'e at the end of the hot day!

----------


## Rushy

> Are you attending  the shoot Rushy,if so ill shout you a glass of French ros'e at the end of the hot day!


I hadn't even thought about it as I have never been a target shooter (except of course 40 years ago on various army ranges).  Could be a fun day out just to meet and hang around with some of you guys though so if you don't mind someone tagging along for a look see then I could come for a day out.  Are you going further up South Head or are you just going to rendezvous at Parakai and then head out toward Muriwai way?

----------


## el borracho

Were on wilson road as a final destination. It is a great day in generally a real cross section of shooters that have and have not mastered to some degree the mid range to longer range shooting . Thae one that havent go home very enthusiastic after these shoots. Please note rushy the farmer does charge all that enter 20 per day , i hope to see you!

----------


## Rushy

> Were on wilson road as a final destination. It is a great day in generally a real cross section of shooters that have and have not mastered to some degree the mid range to longer range shooting . Thae one that havent go home very enthusiastic after these shoots. Please note rushy the farmer does charge all that enter 20 per day , i hope to see you!


Will seek planning permission and advise.

----------


## el borracho

good stuff , but be aware those planners when they have nothing better to do usually decline application - best build illegal structure  :Wink:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Would be very keen, except i get back from uni on the 27th! hopefully will be able to make the next one

----------


## el borracho

Meeting Parakai shops just out of Helensville "4 Square" next to hot pools between 8.30 and 9ammorning Saturday 25th this month .Remember if you havent shot mid-range distances you soon will be

----------


## el borracho

we will do a confirmation on Thursday once weather has been accessed given the crapper in weather we have had lately - unless its a down pour we will be on !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## el borracho

Its great we can get support from our local gun shops to promote and entice people to our sport . On this occasion any one entering the gong shoot is Eligible for a

*10%  discount* off any new gun from *Wills Fishing and Hunting* on Auckland Northshore -thanks Will ,every dollar saved is a dollar of more for ammo-Starts  from the 25th  which is our shoot day until the 3/9th following month

----------


## el borracho

can you let me know who is camping over on Sat night,there is fishing off the beach for the hardy also after the shoot if keen

----------


## bigreddog

Won't be able to make it to this now, work commitments have come up at the last minute. Thanks for organising another event. Hope to make it to one soon.

----------


## el borracho

that's a bummer bigreddog .

----------


## compound

I will try to see if I can make it up Saturday for the day. Might run out of scope click elevation at your longest shot though.

----------


## el borracho

god on you compound - well spot for your hold overs -very helpful crew that attend !

----------


## Savage1

Hey El, sorry I can't make it, I am working Saturday 1800-0400 so I would get no sleep if I came. Will see if my mate is still keen to go.

----------


## compound

> god on you compound - well spot for your hold overs -very helpful crew that attend !


Good to see you already calling me a God and we havent even met yet.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## el borracho

heyyyyyyyyyy that position is reserved for my ego -give it back

Just been out to get a few bottles of wine for the end of the day and goingt5o take the Barbeque up tomorrow

----------


## Rushy

> heyyyyyyyyyy that position is reserved for my ego -give it back
> 
> Just been out to get a few bottles of wine for the end of the day and goingt5o take the Barbeque up tomorrow


Mate if you want for lunch on Saturday, I could bring some beef sausages from a beast I put in the freezer a fortnight ago.  How many would you think you need?

----------


## el borracho

Rushy that would be fantastic !! Truth is I have no idea how many will actually come -min 7 max 10 probably but as its a turn up if you want situation people pull out and you dont know -your offer is appreciated greatly -I would say !for the above number would suffice Rushey . I went and got that bottle of French Ros'e  for the end of the day once guns are away cheers

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy that would be fantastic !! Truth is I have no idea how many will actually come -min 7 max 10 probably but as its a turn up if you want situation people pull out and you dont know -your offer is appreciated greatly -I would say !for the above number would suffice Rushey . I went and got that bottle of French Ros'e  for the end of the day once guns are away cheers


There are 9 sausages in a pack so I will bring three pack's.  I'm a bit worried about the wine, they tell me it isn't made from barley, oats or hops.

----------


## el borracho

hahaha , not only that the Frogs made it !!

----------


## Speill

I'm out for this one El B, guests staying the weekend

----------


## el borracho

Did our set up today for the shoot and just got home --dinged my car doing it jackknifing  the trailer into the bumper -bastard 
We are well organized for the shoot and Rushy bringing sausages so guys bring a drink and something to throw on the bbque --see those who are coming between 8-30 -9amParakai shops next to the hot pools

----------


## Rushy

OK guys so here is an old bush bashers take on this game.  I met up with El B and the guys at Parakai as arranged.  First impressions were that they were a decent bunch of average Joes from all walks of life just like me.  After making sure everyone was there we headed off up South head to the property and circled the wagons by the barn.  It was at this stage the boys got their toys out to ready them for the day.  Holy fucken shit I thought.  Where are the fucken rag head Taliban hiding? Take it from an old hunter there wasn't one of these things that you would be happy to hook a billy off a fire with.  Serious weaponry was on display.  I won't spoil the write up that the others will no doubt do but there was a clear winner on the day.  Even had a blat on a couple of king hitters myself and went home and told the Missus that she needs to get some fish net stockings and head on up to K Road so a man can invest in a serious shooter.  I won't tell you what she told me I could do to myself!  Anyway great day and as big Arnie said in The Terminator, I'll be back. Oh and we'll done Matt, you kicked arse man!

----------


## Lurcher

Glad it went well, pretty sad I couldn't attend, hopefully next time.

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

el borracho - Im almost complete making up a swinging target... 
In the form of a pull-apart A frame (to move easily) (well easier...) and the target is to spec of the USMC sniper target, being a head'ish shape (cough) 

just have reinforced the hitplate welds, bearing in mind i self taught Arc welding,   :XD:   and to finalise the counterweight...   just a thought - needs some use though..    :Wink:

----------


## Dakota one shot

Three of us keen to come down from up north let us know when and where.

----------


## el borracho

Ok need to confirm this in the next few days but the shoot will be on the 30th of June .........please let me know for sure if your coming or not .cheers

----------


## Dangerous Dan

Put me down! Very keen to make it to this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

Clashes for me, so have fun.

----------


## dogmatix

I may be chasing pheasants that weekend, so I'm only a possible.

----------


## Rushy

I'll be in El B.  Same place as last time?

----------


## Scouser

> I may be chasing pheasants that weekend, so I'm only a possible.


+1 but it hasnt been finalised.....

----------


## RUNAS

May want to change title to JUNE gong shoot, got all excited for nothing :Thumbsup: , only weekend in June I have to do proper work ! bugger.

RUNAS

----------


## el borracho

Probably going to change to 29th as that's the Saturday guys

----------


## Rushy

That is cool for me as well El B.  A week out let me know the number that are coming and I will bring some sausages and some venison for the BBQ.

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

29th - Im keen El B...

----------


## Savage1

YES! For once my roster agrees!! Will be there with Nibblet, unless my Mrs decides to calve two months early.

----------


## Nibblet

What's the course of fire? How many rounds will I need to make up? Haven't done any decent range stuff in a while so will have to see if I can remember how it works. Any chance of teeing up the forum chrony for this?

----------


## Low box

I'm keen

----------


## Rushy

> YES! For once my roster agrees!! Will be there with Nibblet, unless my Mrs decides to calve two months early.


That is not very likely so look forward to meeting you both

----------


## Rushy

> What's the course of fire? How many rounds will I need to make up? Haven't done any decent range stuff in a while so will have to see if I can remember how it works. Any chance of teeing up the forum chrony for this?


Nibblet, El B will probably answer this but the last time there were 50 rounds per competitor

----------


## Barefoot

I can drop my chrono off at Rushy's to take up if need be. He should be checking his cannon loads anyway.
There's a better chance of me getting there n the 29th but still not hopeful.

----------


## Rushy

> I can drop my chrono off at Rushy's to take up if need be. He should be checking his cannon loads anyway.
> There's a better chance of me getting there n the 29th but still not hopeful.


We need to have a good pow wow about all of this techo stuff one day Stu because I am the sort of guy that doesn't give a toss about how fast a bullet goes or how heavy it is.  All i give a toss about is that it hits the mark.  On the new rifle, I proved to myself this morning that I need to spend a lot more time behind it just shooting the thing before I try to wring out too much from the performance of it as at the moment I am way too rusty at just plain shooting for accuracy.  With the deer I never care whether I hit the heart in the left ventricle or the right atrium but as I am finding out shooting targets, that couple of inches makes a fucking big difference so I need to tighten up like a sphincter.

----------


## Nibblet

Cool thanks for that Rushy, will start gathering some components. 
You have an 800m range at your house don't you? I think you will be a pro by the 29th

----------


## Rushy

> Cool thanks for that Rushy, will start gathering some components. 
> You have an 800m range at your house don't you? I think you will be a pro by the 29th


The way I am going I        won't have gotten out that far by then but i will keep going.

----------


## Barefoot

> We need to have a good pow wow about all of this techo stuff one day Stu because I am the sort of guy that doesn't give a toss about how fast a bullet goes or how heavy it is.  All i give a toss about is that it hits the mark.  On the new rifle, I proved to myself this morning that I need to spend a lot more time behind it just shooting.


I can only help you with some of the techie stuff anyway, you know I can't long distance for S**t.
But ElB will expect you to have a drop table for the shoot so PM me the details of your ammo so I can get some info on it and then we will chrono the ammo so you have an accurate velocity to put into the JBM online program JBM - Calculations - Trajectory (Simplified)

----------


## Nibblet

Like barefoot said, chrony good if you can't make a real world drop chart. Whats the factory ammo your using, should have velocity specs on it, rough but will get you close at distance with a spotter.
I can give you a hand on some things if you like Rushy, I do alright out to 900 with the 308. I'm off during the day and on weekends. Can do 100m at mine.

----------


## Savage1

> That is not very likely so look forward to meeting you both


You to Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> I can only help you with some of the techie stuff anyway, you know I can't long distance for S**t.
> But ElB will expect you to have a drop table for the shoot so PM me the details of your ammo so I can get some info on it and then we will chrono the ammo so you have an accurate velocity to put into the JBM online program JBM - Calculations - Trajectory (Simplified)



I have made up a drop table from info on the Federal website and I have also down loaded the iSnipe software and taught myself to use it.  The ammo I have is Federal Gold Medal Sierra Matchking 190 gr BTHP (300 Win Mag)

----------


## Rushy

> Like barefoot said, chrony good if you can't make a real world drop chart. Whats the factory ammo your using, should have velocity specs on it, rough but will get you close at distance with a spotter.
> I can give you a hand on some things if you like Rushy, I do alright out to 900 with the 308. I'm off during the day and on weekends. Can do 100m at mine.


Thanks for the offer I am sure I will benefit from all of your input but I want to have one more go at it by myself (as I am sure that a lot of the problem at the moment is just about my having time behind the rifle)

----------


## Nibblet

No worries,  offer is always there if there's anything I can help with. 
I'm in the same predicament at the moment. Haven't shot any of my rifles in quite a while now. Hopefully I can recall how to work them and let a couple of in the next few weeks. See what neighbors animals are up to

----------


## mayfly

i havent got a rifle yet but am very interested in getting into this long range thing,can i still came along,watch and learn? cheers

----------


## Nibblet

I'm sure if it's alright with el b and everyone else between savage1 and myself we could let you put a few down the spout. Up to the organisers though.

----------


## Rushy

> i havent got a rifle yet but am very interested in getting into this long range thing,can i still came along,watch and learn? cheers


I don't see why not Mayfly.  That is exactly what I did last year.  Even had a couple of shots and got hooked.

----------


## Nibblet

> I don't see why not Mayfly.  That is exactly what I did last year.  Even had a couple of shots and got hooked.


Did you hit anything?   :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Did you hit anything?


Yep but the guys were twisting the dials not me.  Was at 400 yards from memory

----------


## Rushy

Slightly better result today with the new rifle so a slightly happier Rushy that I have the scope sight picture issues pretty well sorted and my shooting of this rifle is improving. Still not a great result but the sphincter is down to .75MOA at 100 yards.

----------


## Nibblet

Nice one mate. Whats all this rambling about not knowing what your doing? 
You will probably end up cleaning up at this shoot.

----------


## Nibblet

Might have to get you to give me a few pointers

----------


## Rushy

> Nice one mate. Whats all this rambling about not knowing what your doing? 
> You will probably end up cleaning up at this shoot.


Not likely Nibblet the effects of wind resistance and gravity will come in to play beyond 100 yards and then the fun will begin.

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah reading wind is when the true marksman show. That's where I struggle mostly, too impatient

----------


## el borracho

Right were all on for the 29th weather  depending of course -a little rain no probs . The cost for this shoot is between 20-30$ for entry to the farm and $5 for target use so a max of either 25 or 35 bucks per shooter .We meet at the Parakai shops North of Helensville across from the hot pools at 9am --dont be late--and travel in convoy to the farm 20min north .
There will be multiple targets at multiple ranges so have drop charts pre prepared .I would suggest 40 rounds would be needed but still working on the target layout .MAX DISTANCE 860 YARDS . For those lacking range finder and someone to spot for them I will be providing this service if needed as I will run the shoot -marking -safety -spotting ........Im sure Rushy will be lending a hand with saftey around the range also .Bring something to for lunch -we will have a bbque afterward so bring a beverage and something for the hot plate  
As with all shoots all firearms are to be unloaded when not shooting -bolts open and all firearms pointed in a safe direction --no fuc ups permited 

Given my experience with these shoots entry is via email to confirm your position as we will limited how many can shoot due to time in the day .
As usual there is great friendly rivalry in these competitions and Matt Ryan has won this 2 years running --he must be beaten ...good luck and I look forward to a great day ----remember email me

----------


## Rushy

> Right were all on for the 29th weather  depending of course -a little rain no probs . The cost for this shoot is between 20-30$ for entry to the farm and $5 for target use so a max of either 25 or 35 bucks per shooter .We meet at the Parakai shops North of Helensville across from the hot pools at 9am --dont be late--and travel in convoy to the farm 20min north .
> There will be multiple targets at multiple ranges so have drop charts pre prepared .I would suggest 40 rounds would be needed but still working on the target layout .MAX DISTANCE 860 YARDS . For those lacking range finder and someone to spot for them I will be providing this service if needed as I will run the shoot -marking -safety -spotting ........Im sure Rushy will be lending a hand with saftey around the range also .Bring something to for lunch -we will have a bbque afterward so bring a beverage and something for the hot plate  
> As with all shoots all firearms are to be unloaded when not shooting -bolts open and all firearms pointed in a safe direction --no fuc ups permited 
> 
> Given my experience with these shoots entry is via email to confirm your position as we will limited how many can shoot due to time in the day .
> As usual there is great friendly rivalry in these competitions and Matt Ryan has won this 2 years running --he must be beaten ...good luck and I look forward to a great day ----remember email me


So El B do we just guess your email address or do you mean PM?

----------


## Nibblet

El-b@good-c.com

----------


## el borracho

yep pm me please

Right were all on for the 29th weather depending of course -a little rain no probs . The cost for this shoot is between 20-30$ for entry to the farm and $5 for target use so a max of either 25 or 35 bucks per shooter .We meet at the Parakai shops North of Helensville across from the hot pools at 9am --dont be late--and travel in convoy to the farm 20min north .
There will be multiple targets at multiple ranges so have drop charts pre prepared .I would suggest 40 rounds would be needed but still working on the target layout .MAX DISTANCE 860 YARDS . For those lacking range finder and someone to spot for them I will be providing this service if needed as I will run the shoot -marking -safety -spotting ........Im sure Rushy will be lending a hand with saftey around the range also .Bring something to for lunch -we will have a bbque afterward so bring a beverage and something for the hot plate
As with all shoots all firearms are to be unloaded when not shooting -bolts open and all firearms pointed in a safe direction --no fuc ups permited

Given my experience with these shoots entry is via email to confirm your position as we will limited how many can shoot due to time in the day .
As usual there is great friendly rivalry in these competitions and Matt Ryan has won this 2 years running --he must be beaten ...good luck and I look forward to a great day ----remember pm me

----------


## el borracho

ENTRY,S ARE NOW CLOSED . WE ACTUALLY NOW HAVE TO MANY

----------


## Nibblet

Jeebiz!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> ENTRY,S ARE NOW CLOSED . WE ACTUALLY NOW HAVE TO MANY


Weather, and women will come into play El B so there will be some drop out.

----------


## Rushy

> Jeebiz!!!!


Did you get in in time?

----------


## el borracho

nibblet is in

----------


## Scouser

Not that it matters, but i wont be able to come down and meet you all, I'm away for the w'end....mid christmas dinner/piss up....have fun, be safe and dont eat too much.....i will......

----------


## Ryan

May I suggest that this thread be merged with this one and that the title be amended to reflect the correct date, Sat 29th June?

Cheers  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan

Is this 29th June(Saturday) or 29th August (Thursday)?

----------


## Rushy

June as far as I am aware Ryan

----------


## el borracho

JUNE 29TH NOW given how bad the weather has been I think we need to confirm on thursday 27th JUNE that we were all on -ONLY if its going to piss down will we cancel -if its drizzel man up girls ..... of course I will be under a brolly the whole time one expects

----------


## Rushy

El B can you give me an idea of the numbers you are expecting?

----------


## el borracho

I think 13 in all as a few have dropped out and generally id expect a couple more to drop out -so we have  2 liberal left wing pacifist non shooter soft cocks being me and Bobby -so I will probably have Bobby work with me managing the shooters scoring , timing and spotting and 11 hard men polyfleece wearing types  :Cool: 

Can I ask "ALL" competitors to do their best to make a drop chart for their rifles - use this link to get a free on line chart using your inputs 

http://www.jbmballistics.com/cgi-bin/jbmtraj-5.1.cgi

----------


## Rushy

Why are  you not going to be shooting?  I have both a drop chart and software (that seems to work well in the limited amount of time I have used it).  If you are taking a BBQ then I will still bring some venison steaks and sausages.  Will check with you on the Friday to determine what you think will be the final number.  Hey on another note I saw Matt in Gillie's latest video.  Either Gillie's lens was wonky or Matt has been nose down in the trough.

----------


## el borracho

I havent got a barrel that shoots the arse off flys and Matt makes me go home and cry with him kicking my arse .With he amount of people there we need better organization for both safety and fluidity  - if I win any more my head will float of filled with to much ego gas --gotto to give back a some stage

----------


## Gillie

> With he amount of people there we need better organization for both safety and fluidity


Let me know if get past this El B. I struggle with this every event...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## el borracho

even with 7 it was a good day so were almost double -Ill crack it good as long as the shooters arrive prepared .I know there are some that are wanting to learn a little more about longer ranges but that only comes with commitment to knowledge and time in the mud

----------


## Gillie

Good luck then, it'll be an enjoyable day even it is a bit longer  :Thumbsup: 

Pity i can't make it along, Gem is heading up to Auckland and had already paid for the flights. I'll keep an eye on the weather and might end up shooting with Andyanimal anyway

----------


## el borracho

how is Andy . shootin well

----------


## Gillie

Been a while since i seen him last. He was doing a bit of shooting back then though.

----------


## Nibblet

Is there anything you need us to bring El B?

Also will your average town car get there fine taking into this marvelous weather we have been having.

----------


## Rushy

You will be OK to the bottom of the farm.

----------


## mayfly

"2 liberal left wing pacifist non shooter soft cocks being me and Bobby" - :Thumbsup: love that! wish i could but havent got a rifle sussed yet,but happy to assist where ever i can,also got a 4x4 with space for four shooters,cheers

----------


## Nibblet

> "2 liberal left wing pacifist non shooter soft cocks being me and Bobby" -love that! wish i could but havent got a rifle sussed yet,but happy to assist where ever i can,also got a 4x4 with space for four shooters,cheers


Offer is still there if you want to use my 308. Savage1 was a good dude and loaded up some more rounds for me but going to give my 338 a jam and see if I can get at least 1 hit with it. I'm assuming you have your licence and know what your doing to an extent.

----------


## Savage1

> Offer is still there if you want to use my 308. Savage1 was a good dude and loaded up some more rounds for me but going to give my 338 a jam and see if I can get at least 1 hit with it. I'm assuming you have your licence and know what your doing to an extent.
> 
> Attachment 11360


What a good bastard!! Loading all that ammo for you.

----------


## el borracho

all cars will now make it to the starting point to park --the rest we walk!!

----------


## Nibblet

> all cars will now make it to the starting point to park --the rest we walk!!


WOW WOW WOW??!! Back up, no body mentioned anything about this 'walking'?

----------


## Ryan

> WOW WOW WOW??!! Back up, no body mentioned anything about this 'walking'?


What you haven't got legs?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> What a good bastard!! Loading all that ammo for you.


That is a FIGJAM moment Savage1

----------


## Rushy

> all cars will now make it to the starting point to park --the rest we walk!!


What is with this walking nonsense?  That wasn't in the contract I took out.

----------


## Rushy

> WOW WOW WOW??!! Back up, no body mentioned anything about this 'walking'?


Bloody oath. I suggest a sit in!

----------


## mayfly

> Offer is still there if you want to use my 308. Savage1 was a good dude and loaded up some more rounds for me but going to give my 338 a jam and see if I can get at least 1 hit with it. I'm assuming you have your licence and know what your doing to an extent.
> 
> Attachment 11360


is that directed at me? i wasn't aware of any offer! if it is i have to politely refuse as i don't have ammo nor drop chart etc,licence yes but have never shoot past 100 yds and never been on rifle comps,frankly dont have the confidence to shoot at those distances,hence the interest to watch,learn and help,cheers

----------


## el borracho

you learn by doing !! its a no pressure comp -just fun for the boys

----------


## Rushy

> is that directed at me? i wasn't aware of any offer! if it is i have to politely refuse as i don't have ammo nor drop chart etc,licence yes but have never shoot past 100 yds and never been on rifle comps,franklu dont have the confidence to shoot at those distances,hence the interest and willingness to watch,learn and help,cheers


That is exactly the position I was in a year ago mayfly. Be careful ..... Be very careful.  It is fucking addictive

----------


## mayfly

s....,you guys getting me all horny now! :Pacman:

----------


## Savage1

> WOW WOW WOW??!! Back up, no body mentioned anything about this 'walking'?


I don't walk, I strut.

----------


## Rushy

Swagger here

----------


## Ryan

Stride here...

----------


## Nibblet

Savage1 you ponce and mince around. 

Mayfly offer was for you. Ammo is there ready to go and scope is zeroed for 300 m. Got a drop chart for you so should have you pretty close.

----------


## Rushy

Bloody decent offer Nibblet. Bring it along and give mayfly a go.  I am picking he will have a grin from ear to ear.  On another note I took a walk across my other neighbours place on the weekend and I am now going to hit him up as well.  Just need to arrange some gongs after that.

----------


## Nibblet

> Bloody decent offer Nibblet. Bring it along and give mayfly a go.  I am picking he will have a grin from ear to ear.  On another note I took a walk across my other neighbours place on the weekend and I am now going to hit him up as well.  Just need to arrange some gongs after that.


Nice one. How far can you get on that one? I will see if I can get my hands on some bisalloy.

Yeah I'll bring it along for him.

----------


## Rushy

Note sure as I never took my range finder over but I reckon we could do 800 yards easily. Maybe further if we shoot from one neighbour across my place to another neighbour.

----------


## mayfly

> Nice one. How far can you get on that one? I will see if I can get my hands on some bisalloy.
> 
> Yeah I'll bring it along for him.


much appreciated Nibblet,you better stand,sit,lye,crouch next to me with instructions,this should be fun! i bring extra $$ for the ammo,thanx again!

----------


## Rushy

The hook is in

----------


## Nibblet

> much appreciated Nibblet,you better stand,sit,lye,crouch next to me with instructions,this should be fun! i bring extra $$ for the ammo,thanx again!


All good dude, best way to learn is to get amongst it. I'm no professional though as Rushy can vouch for.

I'll get on to gong materials right away then Rushy.

----------


## Dakota one shot

locked and loaded ready to go !

----------


## Rushy

> I'll get on to gong materials right away then Rushy.


I was going to look into that myself but will leave it to you.  I would be interested to learn the cost of getting them made up

----------


## Nibblet

> I was going to look into that myself but will leave it to you.  I would be interested to learn the cost of getting them made up


Trying to source it through a mate to get it cheap. Let you know how I go.

----------


## el borracho

rushy its worth getting your own dies and going to a mates place and throwing powder for an evening to make it cheap . if someone else does it it aint cheap

----------


## Nibblet

> rushy its worth getting your own dies and going to a mates place and throwing powder for an evening to make it cheap . if someone else does it it aint cheap


Savage 1 does mine for free. Real cheap  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> rushy its worth getting your own dies and going to a mates place and throwing powder for an evening to make it cheap . if someone else does it it aint cheap


That has been raised before but I am not sure about the whole reloading thing for personal reasons like every hour spent doing that is an hour less with family.

----------


## el borracho

your a loving man there Rushy , does your missus realize this!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> your a loving man there Rushy , does your missus realize this!!


Nah she feels it ha ha ha ha

----------


## Gibo

> Nah she feels it ha ha ha ha


 :Sick:

----------


## el borracho

Guys we have been very fortunate that the GUN SHED once again has come to the party with some goodies for the competitors at this shoot .
Site member Dangerous Dan who works at the gun shed has come forward again off his own bat and offered goodies for us .I myself still wear a rather striking cap the has the woman gasping as I pass .
We will be doing a couple of snap prizes which the winners will have their mush posted on the Gunshed face book page 
.
BIG THANKS DAN AND BIG THANKS TO THE GUN SHED FOR THE SUPPORT 
www.facebook.com/gunshed
Sportways Gunshed

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant El B.  I to cut a dashing figure in the cap from last year.

----------


## Ryan

What kind of caps are these? Flat caps?

----------


## el borracho

cap that I have from the GUN SHED prize pack

----------


## ishoot10s

> cap that I have from the GUN SHED prize pack


Title of an excellent book by Robert Ruark, well worth a read.

----------


## Gibo

> cap that I have from the GUN SHED prize pack


You seem a bit beat ElB??

----------


## Rushy

He is just taking a quick snooze

----------


## el borracho

greatness on my shoulders :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha very well :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nibblet

Looks like he just witnessed Rushys shot and bowed his head in disappointment  :ORLY:

----------


## Dead is better

> Quote Originally Posted by Nibblet View Post
> WOW WOW WOW??!! Back up, no body mentioned anything about this 'walking'?


But my legs are 'but works of piccaso' (painted on)! Never mind -  I shall just whip the chariot holders

----------


## Nibblet

> But my legs are 'but works of piccaso' (painted on)! Never mind -  I shall just whip the chariot holders


I try not to use them to much otherwise I will loose my chicken leg physique.

----------


## Rushy

El B can I suggest that one last time you should post the where and when details so we are all there on time.  Also can you confirm that there will be a BBQ there?

----------


## Nibblet

> El B can I suggest that one last time you should post the where and when details so we are all there on time.  Also can you confirm that there will be a BBQ there?


yes please, and also how much cash money I need to bring for you. You need anything else for BBQ Rushy or is it bring a plate or what?

----------


## Rushy

> yes please, and also how much cash money I need to bring for you. You need anything else for BBQ Rushy or is it bring a plate or what?


I will bring enough sausages and venison steaks with Rushy's delicious marinade (El B I just need a final indication of numbers) so if someone else wants to take care of bread and butter, salad etc that would be good but if that doesn't happen then the world will not stop spinning on its axis either.  I am sure others will bring stuff as well.  That is what happened last year.

----------


## el borracho

Rushy , at the moment there are these people-- now we must expect someone aint going to show -cause that what happens!!Ill do bread and butter and sauce 
Every body bring a plate and utensils to eat with and something to drink both when shooting non alcoholic and after -with a little of the alcohol 

chrisf
Ray
Matt r
Gary 
Christian 
Bobby
Rushy 
El b
nIBBLET
nick
Geovani
ryan
nick
rob
dakota
steve

----------


## Dead is better

Don't forget me! (Tim)

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy , at the moment there are these people-- now we must expect someone aint going to show -cause that what happens!!Ill do bread and butter and sauce 
> Every body bring a plate and utensils to eat with and something to drink both when shooting non alcoholic and after -with a little of the alcohol 
> 
> chrisf
> Ray
> Matt r
> Gary 
> Christian 
> Bobby
> ...


Thanks El B.  I should just shoot a deer early saturday morning and bring the carcass along.

----------


## Ryan

> Thanks El B.  I should just shoot a deer early saturday morning and bring the carcass along.


I'll be on hand to help out with that.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Savage1

Pissing down up here but I'll be there.

----------


## Scouser

Good luck tomorrow guys, im bummed i cant make it, looks like the weather gods are smiling........

----------


## Nibblet

We got a time and a place to meet?

----------


## Rushy

> We got a time and a place to meet?


Nibblet, this is from an earlier post of El B's on page 9 of this thread, "We meet at the Parakai shops North of Helensville across from the hot pools at 9am --dont be late--and travel in convoy to the farm 20min north".  Ryan / AndrewH if you see this there is no need to shit the bed to get to my place before 7 tomorrow.

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

> Good luck tomorrow guys, im bummed i cant make it, looks like the weather gods are smiling........


+1

----------


## Dead is better

Myself, Chris and Gary are all bombed up and ready to go. See you guys there!

----------


## Hunt4life

Gutted to open this post and find out the "August" shoot is happening today!! Perfect weather for shooting and a free day for me too  :Sad:

----------


## ishoot10s

Meh, you didn't miss much, just me getting myself right between the eyes... :XD:

----------


## Grasshopper

Thanks El Boraccho and Matt setting up and running the shoot.  Also, thanks to Rushy who kindly supplied the venison and doing the cooking.  A great day out!  Lastly, thanks for the people that turns up. Also, big thanks to Matt and his friend ( sorry cant remember name) for resetting, painting the target on numerous occasions.  Cheers!

----------


## ishoot10s

> Thanks El Boraccho and Matt setting up and running the shoot.  Also, thanks to Rushy who kindly supplied the venison and doing the cooking.  A great day out!  Lastly, thanks for the people that turns up. Also, big thanks to Matt and his friend ( sorry cant remember name) for resetting, painting the target on numerous occasions.  Cheers!


+1 a good bunch of guys all around. But Matt really needs to join the forum and not just stalk it... :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Gutted to open this post and find out the "August" shoot is happening today!! Perfect weather for shooting and a free day for me too


Bugger you should have been there it was a great day with a good bunch of guys.

----------


## Rushy

Muchos Gracias El B it was a great day.  Last year I watched, this year I shot.  By next year my goal is to start using the windy twisty knobby thingy's on the scope.  All you other fellah's are doing it so I reckon it must be easier than holding over 16 feet while also trying to hold two foot six to the right.  Its a whole other fucking complicated fucking language you buggers speak though.

----------


## ishoot10s

Here's Rushy with his new tube, which is about as long as he is, and his two "porters", doing it safari style  :Grin: 



And here's el-b who spent so much on his latest bitch, he can't afford proper ear defenders... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Ryan

It certainly was a great day and the weather gods smiled kindly upon us - I can't think of many more picturesque shooting environments. Thanks to El-B for the organisation and Rushy for the tasty steaks  :Thumbsup:

----------


## AndrewH

Hey all,

First time for me - I had a great time just watching....  

After the first 2 shooting stations started wishing I had brought my .270 so I could just give it a go.

Great day guys. Think I might just get into this. Just need to find the money....

----------


## Gibo

How did you go Rushy? Hit anything? 
Wont say what I didnt hit this morningat 20m  :Sad:

----------


## Dead is better

That was a really great shoot. Learned a few good pointers on alternative positions to better suit the terrain. Thanks guys for putting in such a big effort for us!

----------


## Savage1

Rushy hit the gong with his first shot of the day! At about 600 yards.

Had a great day with my little .308, can't wait for the next one.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy hit the gong with his first shot of the day! At about 600 yards.
> 
> Had a great day with my little .308, can't wait for the next one.


I reckon we need to put some effort into sending some practice lead across my farm.

----------


## Nibblet

> I reckon we need to put some effort into sending some practice lead across my farm.


Just so happens busy getting quotes right now.

----------


## Rushy

> Just so happens busy getting quotes right now.


Good on ya Nibblet.  Let me know how you get on.  What is the optimal thickness for the plate?

----------


## Nibblet

Going for 16mm  bisalloy 400. Should be more than enough to stop our rounds. Thinking 3, 6 and 10 inch gongs for different distances. Hopefully gongs are safe enough for your place.

----------


## Rushy

> Going for 16mm  bisalloy 400. Should be more than enough to stop our rounds. Thinking 3, 6 and 10 inch gongs for different distances. Hopefully gongs are safe enough for your place.


If we put them out in the right place they should be

----------


## Savage1

> If we put them out in the right place they should be


5, 10 and 15 metres, wont have to touch your wind scope twisty things then.

----------


## mayfly

> 5, 10 and 15 metres, wont have to touch your wind scope twisty things then.


ouch!!!

----------


## moonhunt

Sounds like another good outing... i will try and meet you guys one day, maybe join in

----------


## el borracho

all going well I will have a 20 min video on YouTube by tomorrow of the day out. Big thanks to Rushy for fricken amazing venison :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nibblet

> all going well I will have a 20 min video on YouTube by tomorrow of the day out. Big thanks to Rushy for fricken amazing venison


Yeah cheers Rush, and thanks for organising a fantastic even Brian.  Will get some practice in to improve on my disgusting score for next time.

----------


## Rushy

> Sounds like another good outing... i will try and meet you guys one day, maybe join in


Would be a pleasure Moonhunt

----------


## Rushy

> all going well I will have a 20 min video on YouTube by tomorrow of the day out. Big thanks to Rushy for fricken amazing venison


Look forward to the video.  You are welcome for the venison but we need to organise a better BBQ for the next one

----------


## ishoot10s

> we need to organise a better BBQ for the next one


Oh, I dunno about that Rushy, you managed bloody great tasting veni on that old dunga.  :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:

----------


## Barefoot

If you get your gongs up Rushy they can just hold the next one at your place and use the bbq there  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> If you get your gongs up Rushy they can just hold the next one at your place and use the bbq there


You are a wise and generous man Barefoot.

----------

